

Get remote linux desktop for under $3 a month  - ruchirablog
http://www.ruchirablog.com/ubuntu-remote-desktop/

======
lifeguard
Be very careful running VNC server on the open Internet. I like xrdp because
it uses RDP protocol and windows clients are available from microsoft. There
are clients for different operating systems. And windows server includes a 2+1
connection RDP server for administration.

<http://www.xrdp.org/>

